# is this common in rodents? :O



## Doggiesrule100

Well my friend has two guinea pigs (both supposedly male) 
she fed them, and then had to go out. When she got back, BAM there was another piggy in the hutch! Obviously they had had a baby (One was female).
They are from a breeder, both in the same litter too!
This happened to me with two hamsters! I had two sisters then one day I just went it and saw to baby hammies!! 
Is it a common mistake to sex animals wrong, so much so that they actually reproduce?


----------



## Lil Miss

only if you dont know what you are doing, guinea pigs are easy to sex from day one, females genitals look like an i and males look like a Y, males also have obvious testicals from around 3 months old. with hamsters it can be harder, especially with dwarfs, but again, if you know what your looking for it is easy, you are looking for the spaces between the holes, and some species of hamsters have very obvious testicals

i have never miss sexed an animal


----------



## Doggiesrule100

I was 6 when I got my hamsters (My parents helped me care for them) 
The breeder said they were both female so we didn't think we had to sex them. Same with my friend.


----------



## Cami

Sadly this is very common in pet shops and many unsuspecting owners end up with more then they bargained for. Breeders should be able to sex their babies correctly but occasionaly some do get it wrong and others are a little too careless.


----------



## DwarfHam

My dwarf hamster got 5 pupps


----------



## Wiz201

I ended up with a few extra mice in a cage in my bedroom after my sister got two from the pet shop mis-sexed, we then had to get another person to come and sex them properly. Had them until my late teens as I used them for a college project once where I had to bring them in and do a presentation. Fortunately they were very easy to handle.


----------



## Leanne77

I dont know how long your friend has had the guinea pigs but could it be possible that one of them was already pregnant?

I bought 2 female mice from a pet shop a few years ago and it turned out one of those was pregnant. I kept the female, my sister had the 2 males and my friend had the fourth which she put in a cage with her existing mice. Needless to say it didnt last long as they basically tore it to pieces, the poor baby.


----------



## foggy33

Happened to me with Rabbits. Thought they were both female then ended up with three more!


----------



## kate_7590

Lil Miss said:


> guinea pigs are easy to sex from day one, females genitals look like an i and males look like a Y,


Wrong way round..


----------



## Lil Miss

kate_7590 said:


> Wrong way round..


i knew that, stupid fingers typed the wrong thing and i didnt notice, i swear sometimes my brain doesnt work!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurcherlad

Whatever it should look like, just make sure they both have the same 

Unless you want any more, and if you are not confident on getting it right, take them all to the vets and ask them to sex them for you. Then, obviously either separate the sexes or get someone done!!!


----------

